# This site is a joke. Harrassment and no help



## Southtexas81 (May 12, 2020)

🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕👁🖕🖕


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Cool first post bro........


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Southtexas81 said:


> &#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128065;&#128405;&#128405;


:thumbup: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Iloveuberyay (Dec 27, 2017)

I think someone just ran out of toilet paper.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Southtexas81 said:


> Also if anyone is interested . This bad experience has motivated me to create an app that will pay drivers more and charge less to the customers. No outsourcing to India or Philippines!


I would like to sign up for your new app.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Southtexas81 said:


> &#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128065;&#128405;&#128405;


Was it sexual harassment?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> I would like to sign up for your new app.


Once you fish him out of all the info
you can get pm it to everyone 
you dont have on ignore &#128513;&#129315;&#128514;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I believe he is gone now.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Southtexas81 said:


> &#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128065;&#128405;&#128405;


Has your experience with Uber led you to expect anything BUT harassment and unhelpfulness?! If so, you might be lost and/or confused. Don't worry, someone here will help you.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome to the Real World.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

You failed at Ubereats and now you’ve failed at this site. Sky’s the limit baby!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Southtexas81 said:


> &#128405;


Thank you for your interest in our site. We are sorry to hear that you did not get expert advice. Sometimes that can be frustrating. Please know that we are looking at this issue and will resolve it quickly.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Cool first post bro........


4th post, actually 

The first post was this exhilerating read.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/banned-from-ubereats-in-error-and-no-fix.397660/
Which led to his 27 minute stay at UP.net

Pissed off and motivated, he whipped up his own app in record time and will now dominate the industry.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Was it sexual harassment?


Only harassment if you don't like it!


----------

